# More bad news for Demorfonia



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Just off the press. Campbells soup in Cali is going to lay off 10% of its workforce. They got their pink slips this morning according to the tv That will help the crunch over there !


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Hmm... You would figure soup sales are on the rise right now. Must be offshoreing it somewhere.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

My wife didn't catch the whole thing. She was working with our new puppy we rescued from the wild. He is a handfull , but will certainly catch more news on it a little later on in the day. We just lost our three power plants here last money and the paper mill. The plants were coal fired, and cannot afford to switch over to O'Great ones clean coal burning requirements. Between them and the paper mill , we lost 300 jobs just last month. When you factor that in to our general population in town, of about 7,000 people and the other two towns impacted by this even smaller by half or more, it is really bad here.


----------

